# Portugues Para Todos / Portuguese for All?



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm trying to locate information on upcoming Portugues Para Todos classes in Lisboa but nothing I've found online is up to date. 

Does anyone know when classes begin and how to register? Thanks!


----------

